# Rye seed



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Im not sure if I got this in the right place, so forgive me if I don't. 

I found close to me a source of fresh cleaned organic Rye seed cheap. 
Is that a healthy grain/ seed to feed my goats or is that a no no and if not a good thing to feed to goats why? 
Thanks
Laura


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it rye grass or grain seed??? I can't answer your question but there is 2 different types of rye. I know hay wise rye grain hay does not have that high of proteins unless its cut and bailed before it goes to seed. My dad is a newly hay farmer lol and just found that out.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

rye grain is ok in moderation, it is higher in feed value than oats or barley but less than corn. it can be hard on a kids digestive tract so it is better as an adult ruminant feed. also not more than 1/3 of the total grain.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe you could make fodder with it for them?


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

It is rye grain, not grass. They also have whole oats as well. So im going to get some and mix it in with there feed, and do some fodder. Thanks for the info!
Laura


----------



## ndgoatlady (Jun 13, 2011)

I purchased rye hay to feed my goats this year. The rye hay is harvested before the seed heads are mature. I researched rye hay/grain before I purchased the hay and learned that the rye seed heads can be contaminated with a mold (usually in mature seed heads). The goats love the hay and eat all of it except the tops. I then feed the tops to the chickens and horse. I expect that the uneaten tops are what is discarded when the grain is "cleaned". In summery I would ensure that the grain is not contaiminated with mold and inspect it visually as well as by smell (it should smell slightly sweet, not musty).

:book:


----------

